# Your favourite Android games



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2012)

Surprised there's no existing thread on this (did a search)

So, what have you played?

They Need to be Fed is the best I've played so far. It's got cute graphics, great gameplay and the controls are so simple that they work perfectly on a touch screen (the first platformer I've played which didn't feel awkward). Reminded me Super Mario Galaxy, which is always good.







Vengeance: Risk of Fortune is a risk clone that works really well on phones. It's obviously massively simplified from the original game, and you can play a game in about 5 minutes.






NFL Flick Quarterback is the best of the _Flick_ games that I've played. It's perfect for picking up for a few minutes while waiting for a bus or something. Graphics really good, and probably won't run on low-end phones. You don't need to know about, or even like American Football for this one (I don't on both accounts), as it's basically just a throwing game.






Game Dev Story lets you manage a computer games company by hiring programmers, planning games, and building new consoles. It's simple to pick up and has a good few hours of gameplay with nice pixel art graphics. Controls are absolutely terrible due to it being a port, but it's not a real-time game, so you can still really enjoy this.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 2, 2012)

I see that Zombiewood is available on Android atm.

I'm greatly enjoying it as a dual stick time waster on iOS.

Freemium in principle, but completing it (in its current state / with its current levels) via grinding is entirely feasible (I bought one IAP because I'm enjoying it enough to think the game worth supporting.) Not sure how easy it'd be to get every single star without IAPs... but... definitely possible to get one heck of a long way.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Back on to Android, Asphalt 7 Heat is pretty damn good.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about Robotek!  Weird fruit-machine inspired turn based fighter with lovely graphics.  Similar to Mrs Q's description in that it's technically free, but will require grind to finish it. Can play two players on the premium version.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Back on to Android


You think Android games / versions are massively different?

Also, the main difference between Asphalt 6 and Asphalt 7, IMO, is the extent to which Asphalt 7 is shot through with requests wrt whether or not you want to post every bloody achievement to facebook / social media. IIRC it requires a couple of 'nofuckoff' clicks after every minor achievement / event.

The game dynamics and *nearly* every track (5 or so are taken from another Gameloft game) are identical in both games. IMO Asphalt 7 is only an improvement if you really do want to post your achievements to FB / Twitter. Otherwise 6 is cleaner, smaller and less cluttered with clicks / requests in return for identical graphics, racing, and (mostly) tracks.

Asphalt 7 got on my tits in a way that 6 didn't.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2012)

New Star Soccer is the best mobile game I've ever played. I'm utterly addicted.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> New Star Soccer is the best mobile game I've ever played. I'm utterly addicted.


 
Bold statement ^

I have never _really_ played games on the phone. Had a short Angry Birds addiction but no interest there any more. Trying to think what games I have liked over the years, there are not that many and they probably don't fit a smaller screen. Now I have the Nexus I should have a game or two (subscribes to thread)

Gauntlet or Double Dragon (which is on Android) robbed me or the most 'arcade' money as a youth.

Win


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 2, 2012)

You can get a few emulators for Android without the need to jailbreak like the iphone but they're only really playable on phones that have a keyboard; touch screen controls tend to be a bit shit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bold statement ^



Not sure if it'd hold the same allure for non-football fans, but give it a go. It's amazing.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 2, 2012)

stupid zombies

bus parking 3D though it seems to be riddled with adware

pinball

all on phone rather than tablet


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 2, 2012)

and world of goo though it isnt free


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> pinball


Like that, ta.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You can get a few emulators for Android without the need to jailbreak like the iphone but they're only really playable on phones that have a keyboard; touch screen controls tend to be a bit shit.


 
If you have a PS3 you can use this to pair the controller with your phone/tablet.  Obviously this means putting the phone down somewhere.  Or if you have HDMI out, then plug your phone into telly, and use this for a console in your pocket


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> If you have a PS3 you can use this to pair the controller with your phone/tablet.  Obviously this means putting the phone down somewhere.  Or if you have HDMI out, then plug your phone into telly, and use this for a console in your pocket



I jailbroke my iPad, put MAME on it and have the iCade for a controller.

/uber geek


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Back on to Android, Asphalt 7 Heat is pretty damn good.


Just bought that. I think it'll have finished downloading a week next Thursday.


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 4, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> stupid zombies
> 
> bus parking 3D though it seems to be riddled with adware
> 
> ...


 

Pinball Arcade is another cracking pinball game, has some really smart tables and the graphics are top. Can get costly if you want to play on any other table than the free one though.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2013)

7x7 - Nice, simple but well polished puzzler based on the old Microsoft game 5 In A Row. If you like Tetris type games, you'll like this. Free!


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

This game is stupidly simple but I play it ore than any other (after Wordfeud). Shame the developer is such an arse though. I had to install an ad blocker in the end (which is something I don't like doing).






http://www.wirefresh.com/bubble-popper-on-android-a-great-game-ruined-by-a-greedy-developer/


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2013)

editor said:


> This game is stupidly simple but I play it ore than any other (after Wordfeud). Shame the developer is such an arse though. I had to install an ad blocker in the end (which is something I don't like doing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's loads of games like that on the market, so if you're not getting on well with that just try another. I think i played one called flood it.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Feb 19, 2013)

My favourites are Dragon Fly, Jewels Legend, Coin Dozer & I also like Pew Pew & Triple Town all on my phone & tablet


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been recently addicted to Super Monsters Ate My Condo. Super addictive, super frantic and free. You have 2 minutes (plus more if you line up the right bits of condo) to score as much as possible. It's a bit like if you had sat a 5 year old in a room with only Banzi TV on repeat and a huge bowl of brightly coloured sweets and told them to design a game. But it's very slick, very well done, with lots of nice touches like the death screen being a Brunhilde like opera singer.  The only downside is that it eats battery. 

here's the first video review I could find


----------



## cdg (Feb 20, 2013)

Trial xtreme 3 is pretty good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm going to bump this thread and ask for more, especially pretty ones which will show of the 3D chips in the current generation of smartphones.


----------



## cdg (Apr 15, 2013)

beach buggy blitz


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2013)

New Star Soccer is still the best.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 16, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> New Star Soccer is still the best.



It's A fantastic game, but I've won everything on there now (except the euros) so it's becoming a bit more of a grind getting through a season. You'll be pleased to hear that Ipswich are currently the European champions for the 3rd season in a row.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2013)

souljacker said:


> It's A fantastic game, but I've won everything on there now (except the euros) so it's becoming a bit more of a grind getting through a season. You'll be pleased to hear that Ipswich are currently the European champions for the 3rd season in a row.


 
I've gone off it now.


----------



## dervish (Apr 16, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDMsImNvbS5EZWZpYW50RGV2LlNraVNhZmFyaSJd


Stupidly addictive, lots of fun, and the dev keeps adding new stuff. 


Oh, and Robo defense, one of the first games I ever installed, still playing it years later. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...GwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tYWdpY3dhY2gucmRlZmVuc2UiXQ..


----------



## thriller (Apr 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> 7x7 - Nice, simple but well polished puzzler based on the old Microsoft game 5 In A Row. If you like Tetris type games, you'll like this. Free!


 
What level have you reached on this? I can't seem to get passed level 3. Really pissing me off. Too hard for it's own good.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 18, 2013)

thriller said:


> What level have you reached on this? I can't seem to get passed level 3. Really pissing me off. Too hard for it's own good.


I forgot I had it to be honest. Is there a way to find out your highest score? I can't tell.

I've been playing Bouncy Ball lately. Another simple, annoying, yet satisfying puzzler


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 19, 2013)

thriller said:


> What level have you reached on this? I can't seem to get passed level 3. Really pissing me off. Too hard for it's own good.


 
Just got my highest score...level 3


----------



## thriller (Apr 19, 2013)

i'm bordering on uninstalling it.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 19, 2013)

'The Room' should be OK if they sort the crashing problems...


----------



## cypher79 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wind Up Knight. 

I'm addicted to it


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 22, 2013)

dead trigger


----------



## Silva (Apr 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Game Dev Story lets you manage a computer games company by hiring programmers, planning games, and building new consoles. It's simple to pick up and has a good few hours of gameplay with nice pixel art graphics. Controls are absolutely terrible due to it being a port, but it's not a real-time game, so you can still really enjoy this.


 
Kairosoft games in games are generally good, even if sometimes a bit samey. Grand Prix Story is ace, Pocket League Story looks great, but it always crashes at the start of the first game (low memory, probably). 

If anyone is looking for a Outrun-style game, have a look at Final Freeway 2R:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2013)

I never really clicked with New Star Soccer  will give it another try.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 23, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a Simcity- or Sims-type game for the Android?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 23, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> Can anyone recommend a Simcity- or Sims-type game for the Android?


 
There used to be an actual Sim City which was really good, but they've removed it from Play. I paid good money for it as well 

Anyway, The Sims-type games? You could try...the Sims! It's nearly a fiver, though, and has loads of 1 star reviews (but more 5 star reviews - I suppose it's a polarising game). Looks to be graphically quite intense, so I would guess you'd need a fairly modern phone. Like Galaxy S2 era or newer. Dual-core, basically. But I am just guessing.

For City building games, there's City Island which is free, but probably shit unless you buy loads of stuff in-game. It's got LOADS of 5-star reviews, so definitely looks to be worth checking out.

Oh, and I've just spotted The Sims Freeplay. Not sure what the difference between this and the full game is, but it may be adverts, or be crippled in some way. Looks identical from the screenshots, though. There's a warning which says you need a 350mb download and 1.2gb free space on your phone to play it  . I would imagine these size requirements apply for the full game, too, so that's something to watch out for.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Fez909 

I'll give City Island a try. I've got new HTC Desire C, so haven't really got the memory space/duel-core for the full Sims.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2013)

Discovered that Fruit Ninja is way way more fun with a stylus.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2013)

ChrisFilter 

Okay. I am properly hooked on New Star Soccer. 

Am on year 12 now and doing fairly well. Won most trophies (not the premier league) and have lots of cars, houses, racehorses and such fripperies  have just transferred to Norway to play for a club called 'Viking'


----------



## Epico (Apr 29, 2013)

I found City Island pretty tedious, it's more akin to Farmville. Personally I'd rather pay £x for something and have the full game than be pestered to buy add-ons few minutes.

If I remember rightly, you get more 'stuff' if you rate the app 5*, hense the high number of good ratings. Might be wrong though, I uninstalled pretty quickly.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 7, 2013)

Candy crush saga (aka candy crack saga) has its greasy freemium claws dug into me ATM. Starts out looking like a run of the mill bejeweled clone, albeit slightly prettier, but the puzzles and challenges do raise it a bit above that level. Can be played via apple and fb as well, and as long as you can resist its ongoing attempts to skank you out of 69p every other minute, it never need cost you a penny. Superb bus journey time killer.

I'm on level 120. It gets incredibly tricky by about level 80, and is as much about luck as it is skill, but still deeply satisfying when you win...


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Gauntlet or Double Dragon (which is on Android) robbed me or the most 'arcade' money as a youth.


 
My grandad used to run an arcade so as a yewt I used to spend my Saturday nights in there, with INFINITE CREDITS on Gauntlet 

I also had the same on Kung Fu master (think I completed that), Rampage and 1945 as well as all the other classics


----------



## cdg (May 8, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Candy crush saga (aka candy crack saga) has its greasy freemium claws dug into me ATM. Starts out looking like a run of the mill bejeweled clone, albeit slightly prettier, but the puzzles and challenges do raise it a bit above that level. Can be played via apple and fb as well, and as long as you can resist its ongoing attempts to skank you out of 69p every other minute, it never need cost you a penny. Superb bus journey time killer.
> 
> I'm on level 120. It gets incredibly tricky by about level 80, and is as much about luck as it is skill, but still deeply satisfying when you win...


 
I'm on 139. I have to admit that I cave and purchase the tokens.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2013)

I'm a little funked of with android gaming and games putting ads in my notifications bar. Shouldn't be allowed in the play store. 

Unistalled a shit load and they've gone, but puts me of trying stuff on a whim.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 8, 2013)

Plague Inc - very entertaining on 'zombie' mode...i destroyed humanity with viruses called bum love and thatcherism.


----------



## barney_pig (May 11, 2013)

Candy crack addict here!
 My daughter introduced me, but she abandoned the game around level 90 when I overtook her, I am now on 140 but only four Facebook friends play and it takes forever to get the passes for the next rounds.
 The pay to win shit pisses me off.


----------



## Fez909 (May 11, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm a little funked of with android gaming and games putting ads in my notifications bar. Shouldn't be allowed in the play store.
> 
> Unistalled a shit load and they've gone, but puts me of trying stuff on a whim.


 
There's an app you can get which tells you which one of your games is doing this. You're right to object to this, so make sure your rate the games that do it and leave a comment explaining your, presumably, low rating. Mention that you would have voted higher if the notification ads were removed.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 11, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Candy crack addict here!
> My daughter introduced me, but she abandoned the game around level 90 when I overtook her, I am now on 140 but only four Facebook friends play and it takes forever to get the passes for the next rounds.
> The pay to win shit pisses me off.


 
You can't save your free lives your friends give you beyond 8 or so. After this it starts to make you wait hours between awarding you the next life, instead of half an hour or so. Cunts.

Currently finding level 134 a bit tricky...


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 17, 2013)

The original Sonic The Hedgehog has been released. First game I've ever paid for. Totally worth it.


----------



## trashpony (May 17, 2013)

I am a recent convert to Android so game reccs are very welcome. I play candy crush on my laptop but have set up a separate account on here and have started from the beginning again 

Also have angry birds space, cut the rope and pudding monster which I fight with the foal over


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 17, 2013)

I always come back to Plague Inc. It's just so satisfying.


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I always come back to Plague Inc. It's just so satisfying.


 
Greenland/Madagascar


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 17, 2013)

Double cold protection, double antibiotic resistance and avian transmission is all you need for Greenland.


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Double cold protection, double antibiotic resistance and avian transmission is all you need for Greenland.


 
Where do you start? I usually go for Central Africa, then coax the germs up to Saudi, hoping to get on a boat to Madagascar. Greenland aren't quite are paranoid as Mad, so I can usually afford to wait before aiming for them.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Where do you start? I usually go for Central Africa, then coax the germs up to Saudi, hoping to get on a boat to Madagascar. Greenland aren't quite are paranoid as Mad, so I can usually afford to wait before aiming for them.


 
India every time. Unless I'm unlucky, China falls and then Russia. That means that the Eurasian land mass is a given, and the Americas and Africa take care of themselves.


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> India every time. Unless I'm unlucky, China falls and then Russia. That means that the Eurasian land mass is a given, and the Americas and Africa take care of themselves.


 
Nice. I suppose Russia wouldn't be a bad choice as then you border so many countries.

My reasoning for choose Central Africa is it's poor and therefore you don't need to hide the virus. Just infect, infect, infect!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 17, 2013)

I particularly enjoy devolving all the transmission vectors when everyone is infected and total organ failure is safely installed, then wasting the points on seizures and insanity just to make it a little worse for the earthlings.


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I particularly enjoy devolving all the transmission vectors when everyone is infected and total organ failure is safely installed, then wasting the points on seizures and insanity just to make it a little worse for the earthlings.


 
Yes, the game _is_ a good avenue for one's psychopathic tendencies, isn't it?


----------



## trashpony (May 17, 2013)

Bloody hell
<backs away slowly>


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> New Star Soccer is the best mobile game I've ever played. I'm utterly addicted.



You have cost me days of my life  

:d


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 

Have you been playing the neurax worm and necroa virus? I'm finding the marshalling of zombies on brutal level rather tricky, but neurax is enormous fun.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Fez909
> 
> Have you been playing the neurax worm and necroa virus? I'm finding the marshalling of zombies on brutal level rather tricky, but neurax is enormous fun.



I've not played it for a while now, nor any Android games, tbh! I haven't been spending a lot of time on public transport which is where I do most of my gaming. Now the weather is shit and my bike is broken, I imagine that'll change.

I'll come back here to let you know how I get on. Sounds good, btw


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

I've given up on Plague Inc. Killed the world every time I played it and couldn't see the attraction after that. 

I'm enjoying BADLAND at the moment though.


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 2, 2014)

Tiny Death Star is taking up far too much of my time at the moment!


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

Need a new game for commuting.


----------



## Redeyes (May 26, 2014)

2048 is driving me crazy at the moment


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 26, 2014)

Redeyes said:


> 2048 is driving me crazy at the moment


I deleted it as soon as I finished it.... way too addictive!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's mine.  Love this game.


----------



## dervish (Jun 20, 2014)

Monument Valley is a fantastic and beautiful game. It's not very long but it is very original and entertaining. Was genuinely disappointed when it finished.


----------



## magneze (Jun 20, 2014)

dervish said:


> Monument Valley is a fantastic and beautiful game. It's not very long but it is very original and entertaining. Was genuinely disappointed when it finished.


Seconded - it's great. I just wanted more levels though!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

I need a new game. Have spent SO much time playing New Star Soccer it is getting silly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2014)

dervish said:


> Monument Valley is a fantastic and beautiful game. It's not very long but it is very original and entertaining. Was genuinely disappointed when it finished.


Just started playing 5 minutes ago having finished Thomas Was Alone; already charmed!

I will clearly have to pace myself so I don't get through it too quickly


----------



## Yetman (Aug 19, 2014)

Redeyes said:


> 2048 is driving me crazy at the moment



Have you got the 2048 tile yet? I was WELL CHUFFED when I got it. Took a picture and everything.

Then I went on the internet to gloat and there's people with 16384 tiles etc. There's some sneaky technique to use apparently which is just cheating imo


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 19, 2014)

Yetman said:


> Have you got the 2048 tile yet? I was WELL CHUFFED when I got it. Took a picture and everything.
> 
> Then I went on the internet to gloat and there's people with 16384 tiles etc. There's some sneaky technique to use apparently which is just cheating imo



Yep, I've gone one better though! 






Only managed it once mind! There's a technique to it, you must keep your highest tile in one corner and not move it. Then try and build the other high scoring tiles neatly above it. It's tricky though


----------



## Yetman (Aug 19, 2014)

Redeyes said:


> Yep, I've gone one better though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I've stopped playing it now, it's far too addictive!


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 19, 2014)

another good technique is to only move in the directions of up, down, and left, or up, down, and right if you can.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 19, 2014)

Clash of Clans.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

2048 is an inferior ripoff of Threes! which has more strategy and can't be cheesed. It also has far superior production values.






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=vo.threes.exclaim


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 19, 2014)

Are there any nice peaceful multiplayer games along the lines of Wordfeud and DrawSomething?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Are there any nice peaceful multiplayer games along the lines of Wordfeud and DrawSomething?


The aforementioned 2048 has a new multiplayer version. I've not tried it yet.


----------



## dervish (Sep 17, 2014)

Goat simulator

This has made me very happy. Who wouldn't want to be a goat?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 17, 2014)

Megalopolis......been playing for months ...I drop in every few hours or so


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 17, 2014)

dervish said:


> Goat simulator
> 
> This has made me very happy. Who wouldn't want to be a goat?


 
Just bought this. My goat got attached to a rocket. As good a waste of £3 as I can think of!


----------



## dervish (Sep 17, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Just bought this. My goat got attached to a rocket. As good a waste of £3 as I can think of!



I had only bought the pc version yesterday, for £3. I still think it was good value.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 17, 2014)

Crazy goat theft auto.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2014)

*One More Line* - link



Nice, simple, addictive skill game. Extremely easy controls, but difficult to play, with just the right annoyance factor to keep you hooked. The soundtrack is amazing and the graphics are pretty. Free with ads or you can remove them for 79p (which I did).

Best game I've played for ages.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Picross Mania* - link



It's like a simplified Minesweeper. You have to work out where to put the squares based on the rules around the edge and you end up with a picture at the end. Not very difficult, but not so easy it's pointless. Perfect bus-stop/having-a-poo game.

Free and no ads that I can see. Offers in-app purchases but I have no idea what they could possibly sell - more levels maybe?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2014)

*0h hi *- link



Sudoku-inspired game this time. It has similar rules, but they're based on colour rather than number. There's 4 rules, I think, and that's it. It's quite easy, but there's usually a handful of moves a game where you're really stuck (you can get hints but you'll kick yourself when it was right in front of you the whole time!)

Free, no ads, no nag screens.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> *One More Line* - link
> Nice, simple, addictive skill game. Extremely easy controls, but difficult to play, with just the right annoyance factor to keep you hooked. The soundtrack is amazing and the graphics are pretty. Free with ads or you can remove them for 79p (which I did).
> 
> Best game I've played for ages.



Oh you absolute bastard.  Was wondering what the name was about.  3 hours of straight "ooh, just one more shot" later and now I know.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2015)

Been playing Kingdom Rush every chance I can over the past week. I thought I was done with tower defense, but this one is great/annoying. Don't think it's a new game, but in case anyone has missed it, it's well worth a go.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Oh you absolute bastard.  Was wondering what the name was about.  3 hours of straight "ooh, just one more shot" later and now I know.


Have you checked out One More Dash


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Been playing this every day for weeks 







Wordiest – Android Apps on Google Play

And, of course, the MIGHTY wordfeud.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 26, 2015)

The first Tomb Raider!!  99p


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2015)

Prune is out for Android now. It's extremely compelling and very pretty.

Prune - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2015)

hiccup said:


> Prune is out for Android now. It's extremely compelling and very pretty.
> 
> Prune - Android Apps on Google Play


It costs £3.10!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It costs £3.10!


Less than a pint.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2015)

I could never pay for an Android game


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2015)

Alcazar. Great puzzle game. One line enters and exits the field. That's it. Surprising depth and complexity. There's always a single solution, and there's always a logical path to it. LOADS of puzzles if you pay to unlock them (the free ones are enough to hook you).




Orang Utan said:


> I could never pay for an Android game


I don't know about you but I like developers to get paid.
Also, it's nice not to have adverts in games.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I could never pay for an Android game


All the free ones are stuffed with ads and in-app purchases. I'd rather pay a few quid and not be bombarded with all that shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2015)

Sucker!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Sucker!


I'm quite tempted by that new ad free YouTube subscription service too.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2015)

hiccup said:


> Prune is out for Android now. It's extremely compelling and very pretty.
> 
> Prune - Android Apps on Google Play


Looks a lot like Eufloria, which is fantastic. It's paid, but I've linked to the (free) demo.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 26, 2015)

Alphabear.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 26, 2015)

Downwell, an addictive arcade game coming to Android, will take over your life - AndroidPIT

Downwell - surprisingly amazing. Speaking as someone who tends to be irritated by lo fi graphics.


----------



## U-R (Oct 27, 2015)

Hearthstone, deep as you like and addictive


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd like a hack and slash RPG of some sort. Recommendations?  Something like torchlight would be ideal!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Alcazar. Great puzzle game. One line enters and exits the field. That's it



Ah you can even try it online 

Try this puzzle - The Incredible Company


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 28, 2015)

Marvel Contest of Champions is great if you like Street Fighter type games. Amazing game play / graphics for Android.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 23, 2016)

I've never played or liked a touch-screen game, ever. I'm strictly a button-loving 3DS hand-held gamer.

But I played Clash Royale....and am hooked on opening those little chests. Help!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Been playing this every day for weeks
> 
> Wordiest – Android Apps on Google Play
> 
> And, of course, the MIGHTY wordfeud.



I've played 453 games of this since you showed it to me. It's great.
Although it has a weakness


Spoiler: you can cheese it



if you don't like your letters by quitting the app from the task switcher, which deals you a new hand


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I've played 453 games of this since you showed it to me. It's great.
> Although it has a weakness
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't want to cheat as I like the challenge of playing it, even if it hurts like hell when one bad hand can send your high flying rating of 97 down to something like 88 at a stroke. I find I can't go to bed until I've at least got it back to 92!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2016)

"Are you sure you only want to play one word"
Tap
*I mean don't tap!!!!
*


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

Crispy said:


> "Are you sure you only want to play one word"
> Tap
> *I mean don't tap!!!!
> *


Where does it say how many games you've played? I fear my tally will be in the multi thousands  :/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Where does it say how many games you've played? I fear my tally will be in the multi thousands  :/


It's on screen when you load the game from scratch. I'm about to cross the 60,000 point line


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2016)

Star Wars Galaxy of Heroes is a freemium RPG in the by-now classic "suck 'em in and milk the 0.5% with no impulse control" genre.  But it has no adverts at all and for those who do have impulse control, pretty much everything is eventually accessible for free.

In the long run, it is still awaiting more proper content.  But until you hit that point, it's really pretty good.  And, y'know, Star Wars.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It's on screen when you load the game from scratch. I'm about to cross the 60,000 point line


3,093 games


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Star Wars Galaxy of Heroes is a freemium RPG in the by-now classic "suck 'em in and milk the 0.5% with no impulse control" genre.  But it has no adverts at all and for those who do have impulse control, pretty much everything is eventually accessible for free.
> 
> In the long run, it is still awaiting more proper content.  But until you hit that point, it's really pretty good.  And, y'know, Star Wars.


Still playing this and it is about to get guilds, which will add considerably to its worth.  A new update is also about to rebalance it, which should be a good thing.

I actually heartily recommend it, as long as you aren't going to get sucked into its freemium cost-eating.  I've been busy with it for two months now and it's still my favourite time-sink at the moment.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2020)

bump
about to start commuting again - any recommendations?
nothing too mentally taxing (puzzles)
relatively mellow play ideal


----------



## dervish (Jul 21, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Stickman Wars quick games, easy to pick up and pretty fun 

And Sandship factory game making stuff, it's a bit buggy though,


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2020)

I've got a £2-00 voucher to spend
What do you suggest?


----------

